# Return air



## tractng (Oct 21, 2014)

Hello,

Just making sure it would not cause a negative effect raising the vents.  I want to raise the (two inches higher) vents of the return air so I can put a larger baseboard.  See pic

Thanks,
TT


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 21, 2014)

I don&#8217;t think it will hurt a thing. What is your plan for raising them?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 21, 2014)

That won't hurt anything.


----------



## havasu (Oct 21, 2014)

I did this exact modification. It won't hurt a thing.


----------



## tractng (Oct 21, 2014)

bud16415 said:


> I dont think it will hurt a thing. What is your plan for raising them?



The original baseboard was 1.5".  I want to put 3.25" for the new one.  Plan is to cut above drywall.  For bottom, I just might fill the drywall from the piece I cut above (place a block behind it first).

Thanks.


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 21, 2014)

Is there tin ductwork behind the grill?


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 21, 2014)

Wouldn't it be easier to notch the baseboard?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 21, 2014)

bud16415 said:


> Is there tin ductwork behind the grill?



Cold air returns usually just open into the cavity, He may find a 2x4 above if they cut a stud or just blocking for firestop, he can just remove whatever is there and add blocks back in.


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 21, 2014)

nealtw said:


> Cold air returns usually just open into the cavity, He may find a 2x4 above if they cut a stud or just blocking for firestop, he can just remove whatever is there and add blocks back in.



I have to check out more new houses I guess. In my old places they are still in the floor and lined in steel.

I hate to say it but I think I would have cut out the trim too.  Uggggg 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## nealtw (Oct 21, 2014)

Now the close the cavity below with some stuff that looks like silver cardboard and cut out the plate and floor for these vents, Yeas ago that card board was metal but they have been doing that way since the fifties that I know about.
What it like is when you frame the hole with 3/4' x 2" stock and the frame that with the base board. If I can find a photo I will post it.


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 21, 2014)

nealtw said:


> Now the clost the cavity below with some stuff that looks like silver cardboard and cut out the plate and floor for these vents, Yeas ago that card board was metal but they have been doing that way since the fifties that I know about.



1850's     ?


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## nealtw (Oct 21, 2014)

bud16415 said:


> 1850's     ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair



They had heat?:help:


----------



## nealtw (Oct 21, 2014)

Or this
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRJaL0jvLi4[/ame]


----------



## nealtw (Oct 21, 2014)

found a pic.


----------



## tractng (Oct 21, 2014)

nealtw said:


> found a pic.



Looks too busy.  I believe mine is just open space once the vent is removed (the furnace, etc is above).  Year built is 1962.  Same setup as my old house.

I might get a dremel and cut the baseboard down.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 21, 2014)

It is what you like that counts in your house. I have baseboard heat and just butted the molding into them, not because I like it but I was to lazy to do much else and years later, today I looked at them and thought Ya I could have done more but who cares.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 21, 2014)

If you don't like the vent down low, are you gonna like it up higher? Have you looked at a better/more decorative grate?


----------



## frodo (Oct 31, 2014)

what is the width of those grills ?  24" ?    so 2x24=48 x2 grills =96sq inchs of return air you are loosing

  minus.  the width of the edge of the grill /frame  - 48=48 sq of lost return air  .  go for it


----------

